# New here - second failed cycle - anyone else also 'unexplained'?



## VictoriaBrooks (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

I'm new here and wanted to say hello! I've just turned 37 - found out our second embryo transfer failed on my birthday (what a present!). As far as we know, we're both healthy. We had one fresh cycle (sadly the only NHS funded one) that only generated 2 eggs. Three day transfer failed. Second cycle generated 22 eggs and in the end 2 blasts (freeze all cycle because worry about OHSS). Just had one transferred and BFN  It's so heartbreaking and also frustrating not knowing why it's not working. Doctors have suggested DNA fragmentation testing and embryo genetic testing if we have another cycle so I guess that might shed some light.

Just wondered if anyone else had experience with unexplained infertility and what avenues you explored?

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello
So sorry for your failed cycles. Been there done that, and also desperately searched for answers hoping it would flag something simple. And fixable.
I jumped on the immunes bandwagon but in all honesty I think that was just a red herring.
Many times I was in the depth of despair but somehow we found the strength and finances to keep going.
Ivf is a cruel numbers game and often a game of perseverance too.
You could get your hubby a DNA fragmentation test , or visit the Implantation clinic in Coventry to get their 2 cents on it. 
But in all honestly I'd refrain from detailed comprehensive immune testing as it can become a money pit and 2 failed cycles probably isnt enough to show anything is fundamentally wrong.
Think about whether u want to spend money searching for answers you may not find or not mean anything, or use that money to pay for another cycle possibly at a new clinic
Best of luck 
Xx


----------



## VictoriaBrooks (Nov 24, 2021)

K jade said:


> Hello
> So sorry for your failed cycles. Been there done that, and also desperately searched for answers hoping it would flag something simple. And fixable.
> I jumped on the immunes bandwagon but in all honesty I think that was just a red herring.
> Many times I was in the depth of despair but somehow we found the strength and finances to keep going.
> ...


Thanks so much K jade for your reply. I'm glad you mentioned immunology, because I did feel I was about to disappear into this particular rabbit hole! That's useful to know that it's a red herring - our consultant said it wasn't worth testing at this point for this either - so I'm grateful to hear the same from your experience. The whole thing really is a cruel and expensive business, as you say. 

I think we'll try another FET with our last embryo from this cycle, then if another failure, we'll look at the DNA frag test. It's all just so exhausting and it's hard to stay hopeful sometimes. 

Thanks again xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am so sorry to know about your journey. I have read that in case of unexplained docs offer PGS NGS to boost chances. x


----------

